# Kochen über Skill 225?



## Mithara (15. Februar 2007)

Hoi, ich hab n Problem:
Will Kochkunst hochskillen, kam jetzt auch bis 225, aber es geht nimmer weiter...
Im Ah gibts kein Kochbuch,auch bei der Suche hier auf buffed.de fand ich nix zum Skill erweitern .
Was muss ich tun um über 225 beim kochen zu kommen ?? 
Thx für die Antworten


----------



## Dr. House (15. Februar 2007)

Mithara schrieb:


> Hoi, ich hab n Problem:
> Will Kochkunst hochskillen, kam jetzt auch bis 225, aber es geht nimmer weiter...
> Im Ah gibts kein Kochbuch,auch bei der Suche hier auf buffed.de fand ich nix zum Skill erweitern .
> Was muss ich tun um über 225 beim kochen zu kommen ??
> Thx für die Antworten





puhhh, ist schon so lang her... aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere.... musst in Silithus in dem Gasthaus in der Burg Cenarius ein Q beim wirt machen... dann kommste 300


----------



## Gantwor (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

was mein Vorredner da sagt stimmt so nicht ganz. ab skill 225 und minimum lvl35 kannst du deine angelfertigkeit in Gadgetzan (nicht silithus) beim Koch im Gasthaus per Quest erhöhen. Du bekommst 20x Muschelette supreme und ein mögliches Skill von 300.

MfG

Gantwor


----------



## Kaaper (15. Februar 2007)

Dr. schrieb:


> puhhh, ist schon so lang her... aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere.... musst in Silithus in dem Gasthaus in der Burg Cenarius ein Q beim wirt machen... dann kommste 300



ich glaub das war ehr in Tanaris da muss man verschiedene sachen holen damit der wa kochen kann und dadurch bekommt man skill 300 aber genau weiß ich das auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizzilein (15. Februar 2007)

Gibs bei Dirge Schnetzelhack in Gadgetzan im Gasthaus.

Benötigt Stufe 35 und Kochskill 225.
Der Startet dann Quest und man braucht

12 Rieseneier
10 Scharfes Muschelfleisch
20 Alteraclochkäse

so long


----------



## bloxxberk (26. Februar 2007)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, .. kann mir einer sagen, wo es hochlevelige Kochrezepte gibt? Bin mit Kochen auf ca. 360, alle Rezepte sind aber nu grau.

Egal in welcher Stadt oder in welchem Dorf oder welchem Camp ich bislang war, ich habe auch immer gleich den dortigen Koch, Handwerker und Gemischtwarenverkäufer aufgesucht und nach Rezepten geschaut, aber ich finde nichts mehr und auch regelmässige AH-Besuche waren ergebnislos.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste der neuen BC-Rezepte?


----------



## Kwatamehn (26. Februar 2007)

bloxxberk schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, .. kann mir einer sagen, wo es hochlevelige Kochrezepte gibt? Bin mit Kochen auf ca. 360, alle Rezepte sind aber nu grau.
> 
> Egal in welcher Stadt oder in welchem Dorf oder welchem Camp ich bislang war, ich habe auch immer gleich den dortigen Koch, Handwerker und Gemischtwarenverkäufer aufgesucht und nach Rezepten geschaut, aber ich finde nichts mehr und auch regelmässige AH-Besuche waren ergebnislos.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste der neuen BC-Rezepte?



hmmm...

naja das was es gibt wäre hier:

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla.../kochkunst.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw hier: 
http://www.thottbot.net/?t=Cooking

Also mit dem letzten Rezept ab 350 wirst wohl auf 375 skillen müssen.


----------



## bloxxberk (26. Februar 2007)

Danke, .. tja, sieht wohl so aus dass ich mir nu Flusskrebse angeln muss da die Rezepte für "Knusperschlange" und "Rippchen der Mok'Nathal" nur für Hordler erreichbar sind. Schade, ich ess net so gern Krebs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

